# Pioneer DEH-1500 :: Minimal to no sound.



## iroccopz28 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Pioneer DEH-1500 that worked when it was removed from the vehicle that it was in, but has been sitting in my closet for some time now. I got it out today to instal into a car that I now own, but I am having some problems with it.

I know that I have the wiring correct. I checked in my manual and I double checked on-line to make sure that I have the wiring right. So here is what it does (and doesn't do).

It turns on; shows the display and everything beautifuly. I have the antenea connected and it finds radio stations and with CD's in it shoes that it is reading the CD, but I am not hearing anything at first. I turn the volume up to max and I can hear a faint sound. When I say faint, I mean sow enough that if the cars running you cant hear it at all and the exhaust on my car is seemingly silent to begin with. So with the car off I can hear a faint sound comming from the speakers of what is suposed to be playing, but you have to really concentrate to even notice that.

I have been reading many different forums where people have been having this problem with other models, but i have not seen where anyone has actually had a good soultion or a possable fix. I have ready that it could be a speaker wire shorting to ground, but I have checked the wires running through the car and thay are fine. I even went as far as running new wires to test that theory and I have ready that the speakers must be bad. However I hooked an old stereo up and the speakers play great. I had someone that was here at the garage tell me that they sometimes have an adjustment inside the stereo to adjust how much sound is output to the speakers. I don't know anything about that, but would be glad to learn if that is right.

So if anyone can help me with this situation, I would greatly appreciate it. I have always enjoyed this stereo and would hate to have to toss it out. Like I said it was working when I removed it, but not so good.

Thanks in advance for any help that I may recieve.
Jim


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check all the speaker wiring, on Pioneer's if any are touching ground or not perfect the head will give no sound at all. common thing when pioneer, Like power and ground are touching each other in the door, etc........
See if that helps you.


----------



## iroccopz28 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, i actually ran new speaker wire to the speakers and still the same issue. I even tried wiring it into my other car today and no difference. I'm at aa loss with this I think. Thanks for the advice though.

Jim


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

One last try, hook a wire to ground then hold it on the chase of the radio while it is on.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

disconnect the orange wire, if you attached it


----------

